
[Patent] Apple can tell your iPhone to disable video recording - ssapkota
http://www.cnet.com/news/apples-new-patent-will-block-your-iphone-from-recording-video-at-gigs/
======
mixedCase
I'm absolutely confident this has no potential for abuse when abuse is being
filmed.

~~~
cbanek
Instead of a big stage, maybe they should just make it into a badge.

